# When do babies start eating hay & drinking water?



## LittleGoatGal

I have a 5 day old bottle baby and she hasn't started eating hay and all she seems to do is jump into her water bowl on accident and I've never seen her drink out of it... what ages do they normally start these things.. I know she doesn't have mom to watch do these things...


----------



## crocee

Mine didn't take an interest in water till they were over a month old. Hay they start mouthing at about 2 weeks. Since they don't have a goat mom to teach them you will have to do it. Not real appetizing but very necessary.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

around 2 weeks they start to expiriment with water. Hay they will nibble from a few days old.
Is she alone? If you can have her around other goats even for part of the day thru a fence she will learn quicker from watching them.


----------



## LittleGoatGal

She's been nibbling hay. I have other goats and even another baby that was born the same day as her but should I take her out there when her mother is out there too? I feel like it would make it harder on her to see her baby only a few days after I took her


----------



## crocee

She will probably have forgotten she even had a baby since its been gone for several days.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

It's funny how animals just seem to forget things like that lmao


----------

